# OCD-ni Vs. Porsche 911 Full corection with Valentine's Concourse wax.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well Hello for another year from OCD-ni, there are a few big announcements that will be coming up this year and if you follow us on facebook you will know what I am talking about be for the rest all will be revelled very shortly!! For the first write up of 2011, we have a gorgeous Porsche 911 (996) Carrera in Basalt Black with Oxblood Interior. The car was originally booked in for a minor correction with full interior detail but soon ended up being a full wheels off correction detail. With under arch clean and repaint.
On arrival the car had the usual road dirt, but thankfully the owner looks after this car very well so the wheels were only slightly grubby and the car was virtually free from tar and bonded contaminates.
Wash technique:
Citrus prewash.
Snow foamed using our own branded Snowfoam.
Rinsed down and refoamed. 
Washed using 2 bucket method and our own branded shampoo.
Clayed using our own branded claybar.
Tar removed using our own branded tar remover.
Wheels removes and arched firstly power hosed, then sprayed with our own branded All Purpose Cleaner then the tar was removed rewashed soaped and sponged clean.
Everything was dried prepped and any areas of corrosion was addressed and repainted. The rear hubs were also repainted. 
As I was addressing each arch the wheel was removed cleaned and then polished with DA using Megs #205 then had 2 coats of Rim Wax applied. The wheel nuts were also cleaned prepped and repainted as well.



































Wheel arches.



































Our spray booth lol!!








Before:








After:








Wheels:


































Wash time:








Once the wheels were refitted the whole car was rewashed and brought into the studio for masking and full assessment.
Once inside the car was given a wipe down with IPA and it was clear to see the car was covered in swirl marks,holograms and a few deep scratches, but nothing that was too bad. 
The process to correct this car was going to be broken into 3 stages, 
1). Correction: Green Chemical Guys Hexlogic pad and Meguiar's #105, stepping up to 3M Fast Cut Plus on the really stubborn areas (sometimes using a green 3m pad)
My routine for correction was:
•	Spread at 600rpm 
•	Begin working at 1200rpm, light pressure to get residue evenly spread to start correction.
•	Work at 2000-2100rpm, medium pressure working up to heavy pressure towards the end.
•	As residue began to go clear, reduce pressure for a couple of final passes at 2000rpm. 
•	Reduce speed to 1200rpm.
2). Refining using a green Chemical Guys hexlogic pad and Meguiar's #205 stepping down to a red Chemical guys hexlogic pad.
My routine for correction was:
•	Spread at 600rpm 
•	Begin working at 1200rpm, light pressure to get residue evenly spread to start correction.
•	Work at 1500-1800rpm, medium pressure working up to heavy pressure towards the end.
•	As residue began to go clear, reduce pressure for a couple of final passes at 1800rpm. 
•	Reduce speed to 900rpm.
Once this stage was complete, the car was taken out and rewashed and wiped down with IPa to ensure that nothing had been hidden or missed. Once this was perfect, then I moved onto the last stage of correction.
Taped up.









Rear quarter:















































































































































































































3). Finishing was using Swissvax medium cleaner fluid applied in a slightly different way than what is normally recommended but gives an amazing finish!
With the car finished then it was time for the final coatings: for this I decided on:
Chemical Guys E-Z Crème
3 coats of Valentine's Concourse Wax.
Chemical Guys V7 Hybrid wipe down 24 hours after final coating of wax.
The interior also was hoovered, leather was treated with our own brand Leather Cleaner and Conditioner mats were wet vacced and then interior sent of eucalyptus was added. 
And for the final results, I hope you like:















































































































































































































All usaual all C&C are welcome and thanks for reading.
Rollo:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely work!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting mate. Lovely work.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

911 with your talent = lush
david


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely stuff Rollo. Great work as usual.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Porsche,did great job,nice interior colour..


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy sugar thats stunning.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work Rollo! :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely work, how is project Boxster coming along?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Lovely!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

That was incredible the lift on the paint was simply amazing :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's cracking work Rollo:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Lovely Porsche, stunning turn around. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice correction work Ronnie, Terracotta's one of my favourite Porsche interiors.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for the great comments, this cane up a real treat to be honest for once I was nearly happy with a car lol!



SimonBash said:


> Lovely work, how is project Boxster coming along?


cheers Simon, its coming along slowly, work is getting in the way but all the servicing is done now and all the bits that needed sorting are done so next up is splitting the wheels for a recolour then the calipers are being repainted and a full correction then after!



Gleammachine said:


> Nice correction work Ronnie, Terracotta's one of my favourite Porsche interiors.


was not sure at the start with the interior but once I had it all cleaned up and looking great I have to admit I have fallen for it as well.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Terrific transformation Ronnie, end results are superb:thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Amazing correction dude, top work!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work, really nice correction!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Superb work mate that really is a lovely turn around!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work team OCD! That looks stunning at the end. Interior is pretty special too.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work. lovely gloss


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround Ronnie, interior is surprisingly nice!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys. Yea the interior is very smart. I nearly went for a boxster with this interior but it was sold before I got to it!


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Awesome work :thumb: 

And some of those indoor shots are great!!!

Paul


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers I love the pic with the light on the bonnet and the rear quarter. thinking of getting these blown up into wall prints in the new studio.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, excellent finish.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

I like alot, stunning work. I particularly like that shot too! I love these kind of overhaul jobs where it's more than just a 'normal' detail! I just end up Finding more and more things to clean/paint/polish or repair- it never stops!

Chris


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great Ronnie, top work

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Blog
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## Mike07 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just love those cars..great turnaround Rollo!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys for the great comments, tell me about it Chris, had another car booked in the day after that cancelled as it was waiting for parts whilst being serviced so I just kept on going with this one. 911's normally loose me money as I love the shape and the paint means its take your time and enjoy it. funny I have a black a4 that I would love to jsut have had free reign with its worse than the A3 that I did a few years ago and would love to see how good it could get but have another booking right behind it as well


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Keep it up ronnie I will look forward to your next posts! 
Chris


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Keep it up ronnie I will look forward to your next posts!
> Chris


Cheers Chris.

Have a solid black A4 in for a 2 day correction but would love longer it should make for good reading. Many thanks guys much appreciated!


----------



## Romeo155 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Rollo

I just want to thank you for the outstanding job you done on my car: It is now in better condition than when I bought the car. Driving a Porsche always brings a smile to your face but when it looks this good it takes it too a different level.

Thanks.

Andrew


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Glad you liked the work Andrew. Many thanks for your custom.

Rollo


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks Tom!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic results


----------

